# The Genderless Child.....What ya think?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So these Canadian parents gave birth to a child on New years day and will not tell the gender of the child to family, friends, and now the world. I think it is going a little to far....kind of sickening actually. Supposedly this little "it" child has two other siblings that were raised the same way and the oldest boy "Jazz" has long hair and wears two braided ponytails. They don't want there newest child to be judged by what's between his or her legs. I just don't get people who use there kids as some crazy experiment. Politically correctness gone to far??? Do you consider this PC or just a couple of whacked out parents? I'm skipping the popcorn and getting out the granola for this one :hammer:

Parents Raise Genderless Child | News | The Advocate

Baby Storm Raised Genderless, or Without a Gender, a Dangerous Experiment, Say Child Development Experts - ABC News


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

gender confusion can be devistating to a child. child abuse and they're getting away with it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Politically correct... straight from collegiate material.... 

Sex = male or female .. physical act of procreation between male and female .......

Homosexual = one who has sexual desires or fixiations on the same sex(generally a learned or promoted behavior through PARENTAL influence or another influence)< from dsmIV

Sodomy= the act of penetrating any bodily oriface (mouth, ears<<:hammer:, bunghole, and the Nahnah) with any foreign object or male erectile anatomy.

Hmmm.... ( so you cant have sex with the same sex) but you can ********* them ... 

as far as PC and race... here it Biologically
Caucasoid, Mongaloid, Nigeriod, and Pacific Islander

There is no white, black, indian, east indian, chinese or whatever.. caucasoid is what you get when they are all mixed and then isolated you get the WHITE and red hair, blonde hair and blue eyes.. The first WHITE man in history was Canaan down from Noah, named for Kanehbosem aka Cannabis, (an inbred/linebred family tree of holy men) who was reported to be white with red or pink hair and eyes of fire .. albino? most historians believe so; who fathered other white children who weathered north,  ironic. The bible is a history book before its religion what happen in the history is what makes it faith based.. Angels and demons today are aliens and as science is figuring out we HUMANS are possibly part alien or not from here .. .LOL ironic we are part "God" .. Science and Relgion were once ONE. BEFORE THE EUROPEAN influence  Religion simply means "honor whats sacred" .. so whats sacred to you ??? that your religion  Its all the same song... just a different language.. and when you mix them all together and draw out the basic facts its so simple as its one big picture.

some political correctness fo' ya' .. 

everyone is full of  and needs a reason to be dependent or blame another whether its government or their brother or neighbor or who ever; no one wants to swallow their rocks and call a spade a spade ... the closest hypocrite is just a mirror away.. history is there if people want to read the whole story..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hey what will his parents tell him the first time another little boy punches his mouth for havin pigtails?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

While I do believe you should let kids be who they are. And it is ok for littlr boys to play with barbie and dolls(etc), What these parents are doing is wrong.

It is ok for their kid to like girly things or boyish things regardless of gender,but seriously. They're just turning him into something he probably wasn't to begin with.

They are purposly confusing him/her and going to make it a hell of a lot harder for these kids. I will feel so bad for them once they take sex ed.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm just wondering what they are going to tell the kid when it asks what these dingle dangles are between his legs if he is a boy. LOL! Are they going to give him the correct name or ignore him.........things that make you go Hmm. Child development specialists are even saying it is a dangerous experiment. Kids are cruel and always will be even though they have the anti bully laws in schools. When the older brother goes to school "Jazz" with his pink butterfly shirts and pigtails he will be a prime target for teasing. These parents aren't doing there kids any favors by no means raising them as IT's!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Did jazz identify as a boy Or is he really a boy ? I don't think it's right but who am I to judge anyone who raises their kids, they are their kids! It's not abuse so I don't think it's my place. But I am someone who feels people are born gay, I don't think try can be "turned" or have faith take it out of them. So it's letting the child decide who they want to be, not making them conform to a view society deems acceptable. And just because it's ok in one place they may look different to others. Think about the tiger mom. She is so strict and horrible in American views but the exact same book is being touted as how to raise your kids the western way because China feels she is so lax and non strict. Everywhere is different. I had a friend who we all hated her toddler. Lol. She seemed spoiled and high maintenance and rude at times to adults because she didn't want to see them. This was all pointing to the worst decision we all thought on how she was raising her daughter. My friend let 
the child decide when she wanted to stop breastfeeding (which happened around 4yo) anyway we thought she would be a terror. She is now 14 am the most wonderful 14 year old I have ever met. Confident, happy, respectful, trustworthy and responsible. I guess although I do not agree with how those people are raising their kids who am I to say is wrong? I thought my girl would mess her kid up but to each their own.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

gender role is place by society first the immediate family, then neighborhood, then community, town, city, county, state, country.. Now media influence by capital influences gender role .. media and corporations influence gender role more now than anything but organized religion. 

There are places in the congo that have 6'10-7ft women who keep only certain males around for breeding reasons most of the men have their mouth sewn shut(women in psych class love that tidbit) and if kept they are castrated 99.9% of the time. Ironically sounds just like the Amazonian legends and is a sure sign of a woman ruled society on the basis beginnings (tribal). Men acted like loyal dogs so as reported.

What has happened intodays world is the same thing.. spiritual/mental castration .. As women begin to rule the home and the workforce men are failing to flee to the coop and women dont want them to as much as they do; they menatlly beat them down so they can't and they have to depend on "mamma"; then the mother feels failure cause the child never grew up and the relationship from that point is variable) In a father only environment TLC is usually scarce.. LOL From single parent homes without learning basic fundamentals of inner sex relationship and stability.. people argue people fight people laugh people love.. its natural.. people expect to much of their spouse and then reject them.. In this society the gender role is screwed as the bredwinner could the woman or the man as the head of the household. Tyranical men and over mushy women tend to create a mixed sense of identity as well. gender is deep seeded and EVIRONMENTALLY INFLUENCED to carry out a SELF PERCIEVED gender role. Gender is psychiatrically influenced from birth but people are not born with such traits.. the sexual anatomy determine the sex of the person.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What about people naturally born with both organs, firehazard? That's from birth and the surgeon males the choice which is more often than not the wrong choice and people have corrective surgeries to fix it. Seems easy for me to say the environment determines such things.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Like, how does he/she go to the bathroom? There has to be internal organs that specify the gender & is a birth defect (obviously) & they need to Xray what's going on...Political correctness or not, for the health & wellbeing of the child. Though I do think a lot of the crap that's in our water, food & atmosphere correlates to these mutated genetic complications that happens early on in the fetus. It's not healthy.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I disagree on the definition of homosexual FH. I know you got that from the DSM.. I just feel that homosexual's are born with those feelings. As trans gender people are born with feelings of being the opposite sex. Trans gender meaning, a man wants to dress and be treated as if he were a woman. I did some research behind it and it seems that it is caused by hormonal imbalances very early when the fetus is forming in the first trimester. Essentially male organs form, but the mind is more female. 

I think a lot of factors go into these things and it is complicated to pin down a reason for what society does not consider normal.

As for another thing you said, angels and demons being aliens, human's part alien... have you been watching Ancient Aliens? haha It's a great show. 

As for the original story here. I see nothing wrong with letting a child experiment with different roles of sex's. A little boy playing with a baby doll, or a little girl playing with trucks. I actually read an article that by allowing a little boy to play with a doll makes them grow up to be more sensitive and in tuned to others needs and comfortable in their own sexuality. Boys not allowed to play with dolls tend to have that built up repression/aggression. My son is one and will grab one of his cousins dolls and carry it around. Am I going to take it away from him? No, he is a 1 year old and I see nothing wrong with it. He plays with everything. I am not going to go out and buy him a baby doll though. haha He has stuffed animals. 

I think this family is going too far with their experiment though. I wonder if any family members have snuck a peek during a diaper change to figure out what sex the baby was. haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The xray shows both organs. It's is technically a birth defect but the adults who are the choice to remove one organ or the other are able to choose in their life what gender they identify with. Parents who make te choice for them usually have very confused children who typically do not identify with the choice made for them. Totally sucks but you can't hange how you feel. That's inside and I could never imagine being a man even if I was raised an "it" you know.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> The xray shows both organs. It's is technically a birth defect but the adults who are the choice to remove one organ or the other are able to choose in their life what gender they identify with. Parents who make te choice for them usually have very confused children who typically do not identify with the choice made for them. Totally sucks but you can't hange how you feel. That's inside and I could never imagine being a man even if I was raised an "it" you know.


No one ever bat's an eye at a little girl who is a tomboy. But if a little boy does something girly he is labeled not right or gay. When I was a kid, I ran around with the dogs, played in the mud, hated dresses and brushing my hair. haha I was just labeled a tomboy, no big deal.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I'm just wondering what they are going to tell the kid when it asks what these dingle dangles are between his legs if he is a boy. LOL! Are they going to give him the correct name or ignore him.........


Wait! Dingle dangles isn't the correct name!?!? lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> Wait! Dingle dangles isn't the correct name!?!? lol


LOL! I personally was just being funny when saying dingle dangles LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Homosexual = one who has sexual desires or fixiations on the same sex(generally a learned or promoted behavior through PARENTAL influence or another influence)< from dsmIV


you realize this was removed in 1974 in short because it's stupid and been proven over and over and over to be false. 1974 dude. It's 2011!! Almost 4 decades of knowledge gained. How many African nations (and other countries) kill men for bing homosexual? Or even jail them for life. Why WHY would anyone CHOOSE this? Why would they say Ahhh screw it my country and every relative I know is against this maybe I should be gay? Why would anyone choose it in America? I don't choose to like men, that's what I like.

Do you also feel hysteria can be cured with masterbation and cocaine? lol. Sorry but facts are facts and your definition is not a fact anymore.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL! I personally was just being funny when saying dingle dangles LOL!


Hahaha I know had me laughing. My friends have their kids call the private parts some crazy names. Ummm why's wrong with the CORRECT name? Why do parents need to make it sound cutsie?? lol



Shes Got Heart said:


> No one ever bat's an eye at a little girl who is a tomboy. But if a little boy does something girly he is labeled not right or gay. When I was a kid, I ran around with the dogs, played in the mud, hated dresses and brushing my hair. haha I was just labeled a tomboy, no big deal.


Totally agree!! Tom boys are way more accepted than boys who want to have a tea party and get their nails done


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No one ever bat's an eye at a little girl who is a tomboy. But if a little boy does something girly he is labeled not right or gay. When I was a kid, I ran around with the dogs, played in the mud, hated dresses and brushing my hair. haha I was just labeled a tomboy, no big deal.


That's true in many places for sure. But our society isn't a monolith.
I grew up in tough poor/working class neighborhood a long time ago, the kind you might not expect to be generally tolerant. Complete w/ street gangs, drug culture, abandoned burned out houses, random violence, etc. There were certainly effeminate boys ( I remember reading that gay/lesbian people are on the order of 10% of the population), but I honestly don't recall anyone ever giving them any grief over it, I don't remember any references to it. I think the general perception was that being gay was normal for them and no on cared.
I do recall the term '******' thrown around a lot, but it's meaning was more on the order of...someone who lacked courage...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ames said:


> you realize this was removed in 1974 in short because it's stupid and been proven over and over and over to be false. 1974 dude. It's 2011!! Almost 4 decades of knowledge gained. How many African nations (and other countries) kill men for bing homosexual? Or even jail them for life. Why WHY would anyone CHOOSE this? Why would they say Ahhh screw it my country and every relative I know is against this maybe I should be gay? Why would anyone choose it in America? I don't choose to like men, that's what I like.
> 
> Do you also feel hysteria can be cured with masterbation and cocaine? lol. Sorry but facts are facts and your definition is not a fact anymore.


do you realize.. dude.. its 2011 its time for people to quit making excuses for themselves becasue it makes them feel better. it wasnt removed from fact just a book and then later revised again so that its over your and and under your feet.. LOL Dude: men turn "gay" in prison.. the saggy pants thing with the gangstas started as a flag as being someones B8tch and when they got out that flag was handed down; lol its not like people are gonna just stand up and admit that to the world it has to be studied and put together from observations in society. observations from prisoners who were sodomized often have problems with women afterward and actually are happier sodomizing men.. thats criminal psychology 101..

I have friends who are "gay": attracted to the same sex, and we laugh cause they call me breeder (6 kids) and I call them *********.. cause sex is the physical act of intercourse which is procreation. NO way around it except to lie to ourselves publicly and personally .. but scientifically it remains the same. 
Heres the point I made in Psych and it went over well even with 2 "gay" people in there. I said:


> " Nukkas on the street who are proud to be nukkas on the street will tell you NUKKA Im the hardest Nukka in the hood; black people who are proud to be black dont get called Nukka even around Nukkas'.. ya feel ME? Black people are proud to black ... sSo if your proud to be a ******** and this is 2011 time to accept people for who they are then in the same pretense they should stand up and be proud to be a ******** and quit hiding behing soft terms like "gay" which now ruins some old blues hits cause of the misconsception of the word because its practically marketing. Queer is not liked for their obvious reasons that was once the norm term; and quit hiding behind UNIVERSAL SYMBOL FOR LIFE the RAINBOW .. you cant procreate with two people of the same sex,which is LIFE. "


 .. OH ... man.. people talked for a couple days on that and I didnt say anthing, DO YOU KNOW that those two "gay" (homosexual) people in there told me:


> "you make total sense breeder


" and thus friendship through understanding began. Now there are all sorts of homosexuals that are friends through school and yoga and we have a complete understanding (The real Understanding of one another is JOINING in the same opinion as wisdom X understanding = knowledge; which when controversial one really has to do more than try conversation require listening which is shutting down self and opening up to the other person.) I know IM a breeder and IM PROUD .. The real problem with the issue is that sodomy is a sin and that is so ingrained in this country that the whole infrastructure will have to break before its looked at any other way; and people dont want to be in that boat .. the "queer" in society... Now if society was built up homosexuals there would be no birth rate except through science projects that would be taken advantage of obviously. ...

There are some asexual ANIMALS in the world today.. and they aren't male ...
The male population is dwindling as is male psychological role of being the head of the house hold.. I see alot of boyfriends and very little MEN.. I see alot of people tryin to be snoop dogg and air jordan all in one.. to many people not accepting the fact that they are responcible for everything they say, think, and do.. If your not for salvation of a species then be proud to be that as well.. My point?

if an entire race of lizards that was once had male and females during the early 1800s and now are all a sexual females..

whats that tell you about our population inwhich women are slowly taking over all power positions cause the men are usually action packed with issues or dont have the education and swing a hammer, or work for the city, or oil rig; he breaks down and has seasonal work she doesnt she works straigt through her pregnancy and is ready to go back to work 2 wks later in a lot of cases.. not to mention test tube babies.. WOMEN are becoming the strong figure in a infants life; and by the way the homosexuals not related told me this:young man had a single mother over nuturing and the father didnt give a  and the young lady lived with her father and her mother didnt give a  .... so yeah.. it affects your gender role because it affects you as an infant child when you need love and affection and attention of good quality... GENDER ROLE(which is the topic really) is PLACED by psychological imprinting from birth through life  and is not genetic.. All that other is just people bulln cause they want their wants to be right and acceptable.. as long as there is a strong religon factor; not likely ********* will be overally popular. Women should be highly regarded and as should men theres a beautiful relationship the two have a life long responciblity of teaching gender role to their child.. because its psychological when people level with themselves they can admit that too.

by the way what you quoted has not been removed 
DSM-IV-TR Diagnostic Criteria For Gender Identity Disorder

A. A strong and persistent cross-gender identification (not merely a desire for any perceived cultural advantages of being the other sex). In children, the disturbance is *manifested* by four (or more) of the following:

1.
repeatedly stated desire to be, or insistence that he or she is, the other sex

2.
in boys, *preference* for cross-dressing or simulating female attire; in girls, insistence on wearing only stereotypical masculine clothing

3.
strong and *persistent preferences *for cross-sex roles in make-believe play or persistent fantasies of being the other sex

4.
*intense desire *to participate in the stereotypical games and pastimes of the other sex

5.
strong *preference* for playmates of the other sex

B. Persistent discomfort with his or her sex or sense of inappropriateness in the gender role of that sex.

C. The disturbance is not concurrent with a physical intersex condition.

D. The disturbance causes clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.

Their doing their best not to say directly its psychological impact ... but they laid all the pieces for you to see.. its a choice from a young age .. either avoiding to be or wanting to be more like .. such said sex gender role


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> That's true in many places for sure. But our society isn't a monolith.
> I grew up in tough poor/working class neighborhood a long time ago, the kind you might not expect to be generally tolerant. Complete w/ street gangs, drug culture, abandoned burned out houses, random violence, etc. There were certainly effeminate boys ( I remember reading that gay/lesbian people are on the order of 10% of the population), but I honestly don't recall anyone ever giving them any grief over it, I don't remember any references to it. I think the general perception was that being gay was normal for them and no on cared.
> I do recall the term '******' thrown around a lot, but it's meaning was more on the order of...someone who lacked courage...


:goodpost:.. exactly... I had a couple of flamboyant homosexuals in our lil ******* school in the 90's and we gave everyone  but they did to .. they didnt play sports or get in fist fights but .. they partied and rodeo'd along with the best of em. Was my first insight as observation of high school kids who willing admitted they wouldnt be "gay" if not for their dad.. LOL either dad only paid attention to mom va va va voom .. or dad was a drunk tyrant beatin on everyone.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I still think people are born gay. A young child, can't "choose" to be gay because of a bad home life. Also, how do you take in account people who had a good home life, or were raised religious. Many gay people said they had the feelings from a young age, many people also try to repress those feelings and live a straight life, but they can not do it. It all comes out in the end.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WTF? Some people should be shot..... how is that for PC?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually read the book/story that they were inspired by, it really gets you thinking about how unfair society is. Ever intention of that story was positive, nothing negative. They allowed the child to grow up and didn't force anything. Instead they put in time playing both boy and girl games, and letting them play with whatever they like. Interesting


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> I actually read the book/story that they were inspired by, it really gets you thinking about how unfair society is. Ever intention of that story was positive, nothing negative. They allowed the child to grow up and didn't force anything. Instead they put in time playing both boy and girl games, and letting them play with whatever they like. Interesting


I think there is a difference in letting a little boy play barbies with his big sister and not letting them know what gender their sibling is.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

We are all just a big container of chemicals. Society can influence behavior, not determine it. The old "nature vs. nurture" theory will always go round and round though, that much I learned while majoring in Psych many moons ago. As a side note FH, I had to chuckle when you mentioned the "sewing of the male's mouth shut" because in one of my anthropology classes we learned about a tribe that sewed the women's v*ginas shut so as to keep the evil spirits away from the tribesmen. Not a big hit with the ladies as I recall All in all, it was a wildly interesting class, but you had to manage your ethnocentrism and realise that differing cultural behaviors shouldn't be judged. There was even a tribal culture that practiced, and deeply believed in, the act of pediphilia. Detectives Stabler and Benson would be out of jobs LOL!!! Love that show.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> do you realize.. dude.. its 2011 its time for people to quit making excuses for themselves becasue it makes them feel better. it wasnt removed from fact just a book and then later revised again so that its over your and and under your feet.. LOL Dude: men turn "gay" in prison.. the saggy pants thing with the gangstas started as a flag as being someones B8tch and when they got out that flag was handed down; lol its not like people are gonna just stand up and admit that to the world it has to be studied and put together from observations in society. observations from prisoners who were sodomized often have problems with women afterward and actually are happier sodomizing men.. thats criminal psychology 101..


well, I am sure some men who are raped can never go back to a women, but thats a whole other issue. and I am also sure some men are on the DL in prison and had always been OK with it. Maybe they wished they could have lived open in life. I am so glad you were able to have great experiences where people were not ridiculed and harassed for their preferences. Not everyone is so lucky.

I am also not saying it NEVER happens, forcing someone become interested in the same sex, I just don't think it always has to do with the parents, environment, society. I think some perfectly normal married heterosexual parents happen to have gay kids, just like a homosexual couple might have a straight kid. its about raising people to be comfortable in themselves. I hear your women taking over arguments, but in China (and other countries) abortions are still done after people find out the sex of their baby is female. It all balances out in the end perhaps? As for saggy pants I always thought it started with people in prison who could not afford belts, and I know in my state prisoners can't wear belts and would go to jail with Rocowear and all the other clothes targeted at urban youth that were made to sag. Your story is way cooler though...



Firehazard said:


> I know IM a breeder and IM PROUD .. The real problem with the issue is that sodomy is a sin and that is so ingrained in this country that the whole infrastructure will have to break before its looked at any other way; and people dont want to be in that boat .. the "queer" in society... Now if society was built up homosexuals there would be no birth rate except through science projects that would be taken advantage of obviously. ...


What if you could not have kids? THOUSANDS of heterosexual men and women are never able to have children with conventional means, does that mean they should not have children or they are just half breeders? What about people who adopt, they can't be a breeder at all!?



Firehazard said:


> it affects your gender role because it affects you as an infant child when you need love and affection and attention of good quality... GENDER ROLE(which is the topic really) is PLACED by psychological imprinting from birth through life  and is not genetic.. All that other is just people bulln cause they want their wants to be right and acceptable.. as long as there is a strong religon factor; not likely ********* will be overally popular. Women should be highly regarded and as should men theres a beautiful relationship the two have a life long responciblity of teaching gender role to their child.. because its psychological when people level with themselves they can admit that too.
> 
> by the way what you quoted has not been removed
> DSM-IV-TR Diagnostic Criteria For Gender Identity Disorder
> ...


see that's what I am saying, it was changed to reflect evidence against their original thought it was learned and not inherent. How someone feels or behaves not HOW they became to feel or behave that way. Its all in how people read and interpret in their own way. Some people argue different passages out of the bible mean different things. Some literal some inferred, everyone believes different things. I am not saying it doesn't happen. My friend 1 one of 3 boys. All 3 are gay Cubans whose straight parents are still married and have been there since birth. I would not argue with you that they may have been "turned" gay by how their parents presented the gender roles and how they were raised, who knows but all 3 being born gay seems high or something was in the water in their neighborhood, lol. Anyway, I appreciate you discussing this and it was interesting to see another point of view on something that hits close to home for me. I also meant no offense when I called you dude, if you took offense. I use dude daily still. child of the 80's. sorry...



performanceknls said:


> WTF? Some people should be shot..... how is that for PC?


hope your referring to the couple, lol



Celestial88 said:


> I actually read the book/story that they were inspired by, it really gets you thinking about how unfair society is. Ever intention of that story was positive, nothing negative. They allowed the child to grow up and didn't force anything. Instead they put in time playing both boy and girl games, and letting them play with whatever they like. Interesting


I agree, but these parents take it a bit far. I mean why raise only one of their children this way, if any. Allowing them to discover themselves and calling the child an it are two different things. I will always remember the book "a child called it" and the pain the little boy felt. So sad. Hope the kids turn out OK is all I think!!



Saint Francis said:


> We are all just a big container of chemicals. Society can influence behavior, not determine it. The old "nature vs. nurture" theory will always go round and round though, that much I learned while majoring in Psych many moons ago. As a side note FH, I had to chuckle when you mentioned the "sewing of the male's mouth shut" because in one of my anthropology classes we learned about a tribe that sewed the women's v*ginas shut so as to keep the evil spirits away from the tribesmen. Not a big hit with the ladies as I recall All in all, it was a wildly interesting class, but you had to manage your ethnocentrism and realise that differing cultural behaviors shouldn't be judged. There was even a tribal culture that practiced, and deeply believed in, the act of pediphilia. Detectives Stabler and Benson would be out of jobs LOL!!! Love that show.


Craziness! yeah neither option would go over for any sex I would think. OUCH to both ways, lol. No Olivia and Elliot would suck!! lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

In the book, they refer to the child as "X" if they asked what she/he was X replied "I'm an X" 

If they're following the story completely they'd say "I'm Storm" or w/e.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Honestly i could care less. More important things to worry about than these random idiots. lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> WTF? Some people should be shot..... how is that for PC?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love it!

no worries ames... I hear voices when I read.. so I heard you say.. "DuDe"... Im a nut :hammer: yeah it good to talk about hot debatable subjects like this; but also important we cant keep sweepin  under the rug. Psych class and ethics were FUN  and no psychological disturbances are just that at any age; most of it touches us subconsciously and it become "who we are" ... We all choose to be more like mom or dad or the lack there of.. on a concious or subconcious level.


----------

